
Moving beyond semiconductors for next-generation electric switches - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2016-07-semiconductors-next-generation-electric.html
======
smaddox
Much larger resonant tunneling effects were observed over 20 years ago in
III-V heterostructure devices at room temperature. This is a slightly
interesting result, but the supposed implications are just your typical
research marketing. Tunneling devices do show promise as switches, but, as far
as I am aware, no one has successfully commercialized such a switch in the
over 20 years the possibility has been known. Unless you count the Zener
diode, I suppose... but they aren't particularly useful for logic.

